# Best State for ICT Project Manager - Subclass 190



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi ,

Just joined this forum today ..Got a positive Skill Assessment for 135112 (ICT Project Manager) today under Subclass 190.I am looking for State Sponsorship.

Can someone advise which is the best state to go for.

I am looking in terms of:

1.Employment opportunity for ICT Project Managers.
2.Good support from State (monetary)
3.Good School for Kids.
4.Overall 7+ IELTS requirement.I have 7.5 overall but in Writing it is 6.5.
5.Fastest PR Processing .

Some options provided by my consultant are :

1.West Australia - Perth (Good point is that the visa issue takes as less as 1 week)
2.Victoria - Melbourne - I have been here but not sure of job opportunities.Moreover they need 7+ score in each section for IELTS.I have overall 7.5 but have 6.5 in one of the sections.So I dont qualify.
3.NSW - Sydney - Heard the applications are closed as of now.Overall 7 for IELTS was accepted till last year but not sure if the rule remains same.Somewhere I read Sydney is overcrowded and job opportunities are less.

Your guidance will really help me take a decision.Thanks

Regards
Sam


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

sam_gallen said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just joined this forum today ..Got a positive Skill Assessment for 135112 (ICT Project Manager) today under Subclass 190.I am looking for State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Don't expect any monetary support from states.

They are not going to sponsor you to give you money. 

You get any support from government after 2 treat years waiting period

NSW and Vic are two states where they probably have maximum pm jobs . you need to check it. most finance / it companies are in these two states. With smaller presence else where 

What is the use of fast PR if your skill has fewer jobs there

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on your positive skills assessment. Would you mind sharing your ACS timelines and experience details? I am awaiting my ICT PM evaluation from ACS for the past 10 weeks now.

I suppose, VIC and NSW (Melbourne and Sydney) are the best options for you. At the moment, the employment situation in Melbourne is seriously dry while I hear good things about Sydney, but then, it might all change by September. Personally, I think Melbourne is a better place to live in than Sydney, but then you may find the employment situation generally slightly brighter in Sydney. 




sam_gallen said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just joined this forum today ..Got a positive Skill Assessment for 135112 (ICT Project Manager) today under Subclass 190.I am looking for State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Sam Gallen,

I am a ICT project manager in Melbourne looking and struggling for finding a job. I didn't have this advice when I was applying for PR regarding specific details of ICT project manager opportunities. Situation is not good here at all for ICT Project managers with fresh PR. I came here 1.5 months back and very few calls from recruiters let alone a interview. I went to the PMI chapter here and got some learnings as to whats the issue.

1) Many projects are being outsourced with PMs in India or UK or in some cases local PM jobs are given to 457 visa holders on lower pay
2) A number of layoffs or contracts not being renewed for PMs from companies like IBM leading to a pool of PMs with Australian experience
3) When employers look for a PM, they are very insistent on local experience than say a developer role because a PM has to manage Aussie resources and very hard to break this paradox of you need aussie experience and have to work and for starting work you need aussie experience.

So I hope i gave you a picture. If i knew these things 6 months back, I would have abandoned my PR plans totally. That said don't feel i am discouraging you or anybody. You might be lucky especially if you have a niche domain knowledge and you could even be recruited from outside if that skill is not available readily in Australian PMs. 

Another word of advice - don't go for this regional migration thingie. IT project management jobs are mostly in Sydney or Melbourne and a regional migration just complicates matters.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

How about job prospects in WA or SA.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

adee said:


> How about job prospects in WA or SA.


@Adee. That's what I meant by don't go for regional migration thingie. WA and SA are like places with very very few opportunities. There is infact Perth in WA and Adelaide in SA and these are the towns with some of the very few opportunities. These are states that are underdeveloped in Australia and have very few businesses and the Government wants to modernise these places using skilled migration which is why they are allowing it easier to migrate. People outside Australia will never know this and usually we will happily go for regional migration. I came to know of this interacting with people here as I was curious why is there regional migration policies in place for states like WA and SA if there are no opportunities but now it makes sense that the Government sees this as a way to develop these places. Regional migration is good for some fields like tradesmen kind of jobs in the SOL list because they are suffering from a shortage. As this thread was specifically about ICT project manager, I feel there's no point in a ICT project manager relocating to WA or SA as a ICT project manager will rarely setup a business on his own. I think Regional migration will be amazing for IT entrepreneurs who want to setup some software solutions company from scratch and have funds to do this not for the average cash strapped immigrant like me looking for work.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> @Adee. That's what I meant by don't go for regional migration thingie. WA and SA are like places with very very few opportunities. There is infact Perth in WA and Adelaide in SA and these are the towns with some of the very few opportunities. These are states that are underdeveloped in Australia and have very few businesses and the Government wants to modernise these places using skilled migration which is why they are allowing it easier to migrate. People outside Australia will never know this and usually we will happily go for regional migration. I came to know of this interacting with people here as I was curious why is there regional migration policies in place for states like WA and SA if there are no opportunities but now it makes sense that the Government sees this as a way to develop these places. Regional migration is good for some fields like tradesmen kind of jobs in the SOL list because they are suffering from a shortage. As this thread was specifically about ICT project manager, I feel there's no point in a ICT project manager relocating to WA or SA as a ICT project manager will rarely setup a business on his own. I think Regional migration will be amazing for IT entrepreneurs who want to setup some software solutions company from scratch and have funds to do this not for the average cash strapped immigrant like me looking for work.


wondering how these states develop themselves when they dont have much opportunities, and so unemployment rate will be drastically increased


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys ,

It is so scary ..I have applied for visa and should get it soon.But what is the use.Spendin 2-3 lakhs of hard earned money and getting nothing out of it.
If there are no ICT PM openings why do they advertise it.
btw was curious as to why you left the job and went there .You could have tried searching for job from your home country and then gone there when offers were finalized...

I have searched on the net and have seen some IT companies like IBM,TCS etc...are they just for name sake?

cheers Sam


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Melloncollie,

It took 2.5 months.
Reg Melbourne,I work for a Bank in the IT division and they are firing people in Melbourne so I doubt if Mel has opportunities.

Sydney hasnt got ICT PM requirements under subclass 190 so I couldnt apply.
I have applied for WA and am hoping to get some opening in Perth.
Just figuring out how to be job ready.

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Nymous (Apr 8, 2012)

*Congratulations*



sam_gallen said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just joined this forum today ..Got a positive Skill Assessment for 135112 (ICT Project Manager) today under Subclass 190.I am looking for State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sam!! Can you please share some details like whether you were given all the years of your experience as PM or were some deducted. What is your qualification, was it assessed as closed related? Thanks a lot.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Folks,

Good news. I have just spoke to DIAC and asked them if I have to record whole experience in EOI or the one rated as "skilled" by ACS.As per him I have to record all of my experience as long as I am able to produce the evidences and he mentioned that they use ACS report as guide only.

wow such a relief.

Good start of a day.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> wondering how these states develop themselves when they dont have much opportunities, and so unemployment rate will be drastically increased


The states get developed slowly rather than no development. You are from India so I can give you a example to make it clear. Just think of Bihar, its underdeveloped because nobody wants to go there. Now lets say India started skilled migration to Bihar for skilled professionals like IT project managers, doctors, mechanical engineers etc. Many will apply to immigrate not knowing what Bihar is like. After they come they will try to find a job in their chosen field. (Assume that Bihar is very expensive) For some people, they will be unlucky and not able to find a job and the money slowly finishes. Once that happens, they have two options - either return back to their country or work in some alternate odd jobs. Some people who chose the odd jobs help in producing something. In that way the state does develop in different fields. When I thought about it, we in India could also develop a number of states like Bihar or Madhya Pradesh by implementing skilled migration but I guess our population is so big that the government won't be able to handle it.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*



sam_gallen said:


> Guys ,
> 
> It is so scary ..I have applied for visa and should get it soon.But what is the use.Spendin 2-3 lakhs of hard earned money and getting nothing out of it.
> If there are no ICT PM openings why do they advertise it.
> ...


No need to be scared. If you have applied and got it then give it a shot but 2-3 lakhs for visa is only the beginning  . I didn't say there are no ICT PM openings. There are openings. why do they advertise it like many duplicates and for some nice detailed info and all check (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html)

IBM TCS are not for name sake. They are here in Australia as well as others like Infosys, HCL, Wipro, Accenture, Deloitte, E&Y, CA etc

As to why did I leave my job and come here. I tried for 4 months applying to Australian jobs from Kuwait with a skype number. I didnt get a single call or email. Also on checking in the above forum links, I saw that no recruiter will consider you from outside unless you are a Einstein doing some rare stuff which is impossible to find in Australia and also they will never consider somebody with 3 months notice period which is the notice period in Kuwait. When I asked in the forum how is the opportunities for IT project manager, i was asked to see SEEK. I checked SEEK and found 4000 jobs in Australia with major numbers in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. I thought chal fantastic, I should be able to easily get a job and took the big risk to resign from my job and come here only to learn the actual situation is much much different. That is why I am documenting here our experiences so that people can take a informed decision.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> No need to be scared. If you have applied and got it then give it a shot but 2-3 lakhs for visa is only the beginning  . I didn't say there are no ICT PM openings. There are openings. why do they advertise it like many duplicates and for some nice detailed info and all check (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html)
> 
> IBM TCS are not for name sake. They are here in Australia as well as others like Infosys, HCL, Wipro, Accenture, Deloitte, E&Y, CA etc
> 
> As to why did I leave my job and come here. I tried for 4 months applying to Australian jobs from Kuwait with a skype number. I didnt get a single call or email. Also on checking in the above forum links, I saw that no recruiter will consider you from outside unless you are a Einstein doing some rare stuff which is impossible to find in Australia and also they will never consider somebody with 3 months notice period which is the notice period in Kuwait. When I asked in the forum how is the opportunities for IT project manager, i was asked to see SEEK. I checked SEEK and found 4000 jobs in Australia with major numbers in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. I thought chal fantastic, I should be able to easily get a job and took the big risk to resign from my job and come here only to learn the actual situation is much much different. That is why I am documenting here our experiences so that people can take a informed decision.



Well mate you can't do much about it as the economy in Australia is down and there are less jobs in the market. One just has to try until they succeed. I am Electrical Engineer, and facing same problem with downturn in the Australia. Though, some say Australia is far better than US and UK in terms of how the world economy is going these days. And I think you did take a right decision as living in Kuwait would be hard as the recruiters first question is are you based in Australia or if they want to call you for an interview or some company wants to call you for an interview, how can you say that I have skype number and I am actually in Kuwait. They surely know that many people these days do this trick, so they are more cautious when speaking to experienced overseas people. Sydney and Melbourne might be good for your area, but its heaps of competition out there as most of us wants to work in those cities only.


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Nymous,

I have done thru an agent and it has been really really tough as I was asked to get experience letter in a particular format from each of the organizations that I had worked with ...Somehow managed to get it and assessment was good.They just deducted 4 years of my experience.To my surprise they did not consider my Executive MBA.
Just wanted to know if so much of documentation really required?
I have been asked to produce lot of other documents like payslips,offer letters,birth certificate etc( all attested) to the visa officer?

Cheers Sam


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Pothen for sharing your experience...

I have got sponsorship from Perth only so I am searching cos in this city.None of Indian biggies have a good presence out here.All are headquatered at Syd or Mel..
Also looks like this state is rich in oil and minerals..Not sure how IT can develop.

I think you did a good job by leaving your job and giving it your best shot at least you wont repent.
A friend of mine left a high paying job in Bangalore and went to Auckland and she managed to get a job after 3 months..So it all depends on your risk appetite..

Cheers
Sam


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Citylan,

How about contacting Perth consultants from India?
Do you know niche skills in project management which we can learn to improve out job prospects..
Are you aware if we have to show some funds in our account to the visa oficer?My agent is asking me to e ready with 11-12 lakhs in the account ?
If I had that much money why would I want to go to Australia 

Cheers
Sam


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

*Job Hunting*



cdpothen said:


> Hi Sam Gallen,
> 
> I am a ICT project manager in Melbourne looking and struggling for finding a job. I didn't have this advice when I was applying for PR regarding specific details of ICT project manager opportunities. Situation is not good here at all for ICT Project managers with fresh PR. I came here 1.5 months back and very few calls from recruiters let alone a interview. I went to the PMI chapter here and got some learnings as to whats the issue.
> 
> ...



Hi cdpothen,
Good day!

I came to Melbourne on June 13th 2013. I am also looking for IT project Management job. I am a PMP certified Project Manager with more than 11+ years of IT experience.Recently got the Lean six sigma - Green belt certification. As you said, nothing is working out in Australia. 

Almost 5 weeks have gone, no call from the recruitment agents after applying for almost 60-70 jobs. I do get the rejection emails often. 

Have you got into work? I don't know how to break this roadblocks? 


Regards,

RaviRam


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I've heard of very few PM'sin Australia (specifically Melbourne) who landed a job through SEEK / Monster etc. Nearly everyone I know, including myself, got a PM job through people they knew. It's a bit of a chicken and egg situation. 

I would encourage you strongly to attend PMI sessions in your city if you're in Australia. Network as much as you can (not necessarily LinkedIn). Try and snag opportunities where you can speak on a seminar etc (you'll be surprised how effective that is in impressing potential employers) that will improve your visibility.


----------



## vraviram (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks for the tips.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*



sam_gallen said:


> Hi Nymous,
> 
> I have done thru an agent and it has been really really tough as I was asked to get experience letter in a particular format from each of the organizations that I had worked with ...Somehow managed to get it and assessment was good.They just deducted 4 years of my experience.To my surprise they did not consider my Executive MBA.
> Just wanted to know if so much of documentation really required?
> ...


Yes its all necessary. I understand long back this was not this strict but thanks to many Indians and Pakistanis committing fraud by faking CVs, they started making the process rigorous to make it more difficult to fraud in the process making it difficult for genuine folks. Its a bit of effort but just go through it systematically and you can get it done.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*hi*



sam_gallen said:


> Thanks Pothen for sharing your experience...
> 
> I have got sponsorship from Perth only so I am searching cos in this city.None of Indian biggies have a good presence out here.All are headquatered at Syd or Mel..
> Also looks like this state is rich in oil and minerals..Not sure how IT can develop.
> ...


Thanks Sam. Try the calling the HR or IT division of companies more into oil and minerals like RioTinto. Check this link Yellow Pages® | Mining Companies in Perth Cbd, WA, Australia and try calling them up and maybe meet up.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*hi*



citylan said:


> Well mate you can't do much about it as the economy in Australia is down and there are less jobs in the market. One just has to try until they succeed. I am Electrical Engineer, and facing same problem with downturn in the Australia. Though, some say Australia is far better than US and UK in terms of how the world economy is going these days. And I think you did take a right decision as living in Kuwait would be hard as the recruiters first question is are you based in Australia or if they want to call you for an interview or some company wants to call you for an interview, how can you say that I have skype number and I am actually in Kuwait. They surely know that many people these days do this trick, so they are more cautious when speaking to experienced overseas people. Sydney and Melbourne might be good for your area, but its heaps of competition out there as most of us wants to work in those cities only.


Very True Citylan. Now that you are here keep trying and something will open up.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*hi*



sam_gallen said:


> Hey Citylan,
> 
> How about contacting Perth consultants from India?
> Do you know niche skills in project management which we can learn to improve out job prospects..
> ...


Try contacting them. No harm in speaking to consultant. Best is two to three weeks before you leave so it remains fresh and arrange appointment to meet at x date after arrival. For many this strategy worked.

Niche skills in Project Management - well other than Aussie experience, there is a lot of emphasis placed on Prince 2 and Agile. If you can get certifications in this area and it will help a little. Relatively few job ads ask specifically for PMP but some consider it a advantage.

well regarding last point..anyway when you come here you have to plan for worst case scenario staying without job for 3 - 6 months for which you will anyway need 10-12 lakhs, so start saving. I came planning for six months with approx that figure and in Melbourne, this money looks like it will finish in 4 months considering we came as a family. There are some heroes on the forum like Rkv who came with just 2000AUD and got a job very fast as well. So plan based on your risk appetite and save accordingly.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*



vraviram said:


> Hi cdpothen,
> Good day!
> 
> I came to Melbourne on June 13th 2013. I am also looking for IT project Management job. I am a PMP certified Project Manager with more than 11+ years of IT experience.Recently got the Lean six sigma - Green belt certification. As you said, nothing is working out in Australia.
> ...


Hello RaviRam, 
I feel bad when I hear about ICT projects managers getting into situations like ours which is why I am getting the word out so that nobody else has to face our situations. With our kind of experience, skills we are in big demand in the US or India and won't ever face this situation over there and its a shame that we have to face a situation where nobody is willing to even consider us. For all of us who are here, let's keep trying and hopfully something will work out. 

I haven't got work yet. How to break from this situation. I initially was looking at PM roles only. I've now diversified looking into BA positions and I am presuming you could also because most PMs do some BA work at some stage. Also if you have programming/QA skills apply for lower level roles for development/testing but prepare CVs reflecting this experience as those jobs are easier to get into than specifically PM roles. Also tell recruiters you are flexible to relocate anywhere and start immediately. Don't get discouraged by the rejection emails. Think its all part of the game and now that we are here in this mess lets try to fight it out and workout something.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hi*



melloncollie said:


> I've heard of very few PM'sin Australia (specifically Melbourne) who landed a job through SEEK / Monster etc. Nearly everyone I know, including myself, got a PM job through people they knew. It's a bit of a chicken and egg situation.
> 
> I would encourage you strongly to attend PMI sessions in your city if you're in Australia. Network as much as you can (not necessarily LinkedIn). Try and snag opportunities where you can speak on a seminar etc (you'll be surprised how effective that is in impressing potential employers) that will improve your visibility.


Hi MellonCollie, thanks for the tips. I also thought attending PMI sessions might help but in Melbourne its funny. Most of the employed PM's skip it as its held on month end tuesdays and many people attending it are looking for new positions. Your tip on speaking at a Seminar is invaluable. I think that should spike a lot of interest. I also think volunteering at PMI will bring us into contact with a lot of project managers who might be impressed with our work to help us secure positions. I haven't yet gone for a volunteering position and am still applying through SEEK because I think for me personally, i might lose focus on the job hunt and in the hope that something will work out. Let's see.

Can you detail your experience of how you got a job through a PM contact. No need any names but what was discussed so we can get a idea.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I think the volunteering idea you mentioned holds some strong potential. 

In my case, I was working in Europe and was looking out for a change. One of my ex-bosses knew of an opening in his firm in Melbourne and asked me if I was interested. I decided to give it a shot, landed the job and they shipped me here on a 457. I seriously don't think I would have had the guts to apply for a PR and come jobless here (or anywhere), never mind the "risk / return ratio". It ends up working for most people I am sure, I am just too chicken about it that's all.

I know an ex-colleague of mine who recently landed in Australia on a PR. He had the same issues around landing a job etc. On the brighter side though, he being a techie, was heavily into open tech discussions, presentations and geeky networking in general. He eventually got offered a position by someone who was impressed attending a presentation / workshop he led.

As I said, I personally have no faith in the SEEK model at all, but have seen enough to believe the networking model of finding a job.

Cheers. 



cdpothen said:


> Hi MellonCollie, thanks for the tips. I also thought attending PMI sessions might help but in Melbourne its funny. Most of the employed PM's skip it as its held on month end tuesdays and many people attending it are looking for new positions. Your tip on speaking at a Seminar is invaluable. I think that should spike a lot of interest. I also think volunteering at PMI will bring us into contact with a lot of project managers who might be impressed with our work to help us secure positions. I haven't yet gone for a volunteering position and am still applying through SEEK because I think for me personally, i might lose focus on the job hunt and in the hope that something will work out. Let's see.
> 
> Can you detail your experience of how you got a job through a PM contact. No need any names but what was discussed so we can get a idea.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Thanks Sam. Try the calling the HR or IT division of companies more into oil and minerals like RioTinto. Check this link Yellow Pages® | Mining Companies in Perth Cbd, WA, Australia and try calling them up and maybe meet up.


Hi 

I just applied for ACS skill assessment. Reading your response, make me feel scared. 

I am currently in singapore from india. 

Do you think nationality make a different?


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

*hi*



Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> I just applied for ACS skill assessment. Reading your response, make me feel scared.
> 
> ...


Please don't think its meant to scare people but to tell the scenario that we are facing here. Who knows maybe you might be one of the lucky people who get the job super quick.

In theory and as per law there should not be any discrimination based on nationality and origin. Maybe there might be a few people who mentally discriminate just like in India but compared to India the discrimination would be very less here as people are more educated and refined and value you on your brains and not on your skin colour or which country you come from. The lack of jobs and too many people without a job is the main issue.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Good inside thanks all


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Please don't think its meant to scare people but to tell the scenario that we are facing here. Who knows maybe you might be one of the lucky people who get the job super quick.
> 
> In theory and as per law there should not be any discrimination based on nationality and origin. Maybe there might be a few people who mentally discriminate just like in India but compared to India the discrimination would be very less here as people are more educated and refined and value you on your brains and not on your skin colour or which country you come from. The lack of jobs and too many people without a job is the main issue.


Hi CDPOTHEN, 

Thanks for the encouragement. Have you got the job?


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Agan said:


> Hi CDPOTHEN,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. Have you got the job?


Your welcome Agan. Regarding Job nothing yet. Still trying.


----------



## abhinandanrote (Dec 11, 2012)

This is bit scary when you think of leaving existing job and landing in a country of uncertanity.......I probably drop my idea as of now.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear ICT PM's I recently got my Visa granted did any one finally make it through the maze get to PM position in OZ if yes please share updates and if possible help with referrals


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi All,
I am PMP certified working in a bank as IT and Change Manager. I too am trying for Subclass 190. My queries are on ACS assessment:

My total experience is 15 years. 

Experience till 2005 was in DEV and Tech roles.
I was in leading IT Service company from 2005 - 2010.
However my PM experience formally started in 2005. From 2009 to 2010 (almost 1.9 yrs) I briefly switched switched to Tech Stream and played SOA Consultant Role. 

Post which around Nov 2010 again I switched to IT Change and Project Manager role for a leading multi national bank.

So my queries are:
1) If I apply for 190 = will this brief switch (2009 to 2010 end) affect my PM experience assessment?
2) Since I have more than 8 years techie experience (includign the consulting experience) interspersed with PM experience can I apply for 189 which will give me more freedom to appy in Oz.

Basically does ACS look for continuous experience in a particular role or are the switches/gaps adjusted and just total experience for each role added up to reward points/+ assessment.

Thanks for reading my long post and hoping for guidance.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Nish89 said:


> Hi All,
> I am PMP certified working in a bank as IT and Change Manager. I too am trying for Subclass 190. My queries are on ACS assessment:
> 
> My total experience is 15 years.
> ...


Hi Nish, My guess is ACS will count your PM experience even if its not continuous and add it up.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Dear ICT PM's I recently got my Visa granted did any one finally make it through the maze get to PM position in OZ if yes please share updates and if possible help with referrals


Congrats Ojhaa on the visa grant !!!


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Congrats Ojhaa on the visa grant !!!


cdpothen, 

did you find a job?

why don't you try in Sydney or in other states? if you get a job there, can't you get a waiver from VS for you 2 years mandatory stay? I read on some British forum that they're not all that serious about that particular clause...especially after you've tried for a job for so long.

I'm a US citizen and trying to move to Australia under 190 for personal reasons. I can always go back if things don't workout.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

GBTUSA said:


> cdpothen,
> 
> did you find a job?
> 
> ...


Hi GBTUSA. I haven't found a job yet. Its been a painful 5 months now since I came and almost depressed. I am applying all over the place, meeting recruiters, calling up contacts and whatever I can do. I am ready to work anywhere within Australia. I got fed up of Melbourne and made a move a few weeks back to Brisbane, Queensland. Here opportunities are less than Melbourne or Sydney but its cheaper in terms of living cost and anyway nothing was working out for me in Melbourne which has "so many opportunities". So I am going to try here or maybe switch to some odd jobs or another field as I don't have a backup plan.

I don't have any mandatory clause because I applied for PR in a different category. If I had it I would have not moved even if they don't consider it seriously but that's just me as personally I consider it a bit unethical to move like that when you know what you are signing up for initially and are cheating other candidates who do stay as per their regional migration visa clause. 

Good luck with your move and its good that you are a US citizen and you have a fall back plan.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Hi GBTUSA. I haven't found a job yet. Its been a painful 5 months now since I came and almost depressed. I am applying all over the place, meeting recruiters, calling up contacts and whatever I can do. I am ready to work anywhere within Australia. I got fed up of Melbourne and made a move a few weeks back to Brisbane, Queensland. Here opportunities are less than Melbourne or Sydney but its cheaper in terms of living cost and anyway nothing was working out for me in Melbourne which has "so many opportunities". So I am going to try here or maybe switch to some odd jobs or another field as I don't have a backup plan.
> 
> I don't have any mandatory clause because I applied for PR in a different category. If I had it I would have not moved even if they don't consider it seriously but that's just me as personally I consider it a bit unethical to move like that when you know what you are signing up for initially and are cheating other candidates who do stay as per their regional migration visa clause.
> 
> Good luck with your move and its good that you are a US citizen and you have a fall back plan.



Hang in there, things will work out for you.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

what kind of casual jobs can one do if you dont find IT project manager contract soon? Everyone I am sure comes to Oz with some funds for 2-3 months but what if you end up staying unemployed for longer?

how do you cover your basics ??
Do you need to take up some csr kind of jobs and dont you get rejected cos you are overqualied???? Scary thots!


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

GBTUSA said:


> Hang in there, things will work out for you.


Thanks Mate for the wishes. Hope so too.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Nish89 said:


> what kind of casual jobs can one do if you dont find IT project manager contract soon? Everyone I am sure comes to Oz with some funds for 2-3 months but what if you end up staying unemployed for longer?
> 
> how do you cover your basics ??
> Do you need to take up some csr kind of jobs and dont you get rejected cos you are overqualied???? Scary thots!


I am trying to find casual jobs but those are also hard to get. Have to find something. If you submit the same IT project manager CV they will reject you for sure. What I am doing is stripping all my degree and experience and preparing a CV with high school education and saying I am looking for part time or casual jobs. There is big competition here for that as well from all the students who work as its christmas holidays are coming and many are working to cover their tuitions. Hoping for luck to change either for casual or for a IT job. Let's see.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> I am trying to find casual jobs but those are also hard to get. Have to find something. If you submit the same IT project manager CV they will reject you for sure. What I am doing is stripping all my degree and experience and preparing a CV with high school education and saying I am looking for part time or casual jobs. There is big competition here for that as well from all the students who work as its christmas holidays are coming and many are working to cover their tuitions. Hoping for luck to change either for casual or for a IT job. Let's see.


thanks CD. this is very scary. it is better to hunt jobs from your country. Are you a generalist PM or specialize in some area?


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> thanks CD. this is very scary. it is better to hunt jobs from your country. Are you a generalist PM or specialize in some area?


No companies will talk to you if you're outside Australia.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

GBTUSA said:


> No companies will talk to you if you're outside Australia.


Hi Nish, I am more a generalist IT projects manager and that is a factor against me. Here there is demand for specialised project managers. For eg a SAP project manager with 8 years experience delivering only SAP projects will get a job relatively easily. I know that I can work on and deliver SAP projects but employers won't touch you if you haven't done that.

There was a time when companies used to talk to you if you were outside Australia but now the market is very saturated with candidates including experienced candidates and they now prefer local candidates and that too even in the same city. I have never seen anything like this in other markets I have worked in before where experienced people find a challenge finding a job. But don't get scared by all this, your luck and chances maybe completely different and you could strike lucky quickly.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> No companies will talk to you if you're outside Australia.


Yes agree hardly any any one responds even if you have a AU number on the CV


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Fellow members any updates on your Job hunt for ICT project manger , I am still continuing to apply while i am back home in India but no positive or worthwhile response yet


Reading all stuff about a dull job market is kind of giving me second thoughts about quitting and moving thoughts and suggestions welcome


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Hi Nish, I am more a generalist IT projects manager and that is a factor against me. Here there is demand for specialised project managers. For eg a SAP project manager with 8 years experience delivering only SAP projects will get a job relatively easily. I know that I can work on and deliver SAP projects but employers won't touch you if you haven't done that.
> 
> There was a time when companies used to talk to you if you were outside Australia but now the market is very saturated with candidates including experienced candidates and they now prefer local candidates and that too even in the same city. I have never seen anything like this in other markets I have worked in before where experienced people find a challenge finding a job. But don't get scared by all this, your luck and chances maybe completely different and you could strike lucky quickly.


Hello Cdpothen ,

Hope you are doing well wanted to check have you got your first break ?Good Luck


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Hello Cdpothen ,
> 
> Hope you are doing well wanted to check have you got your first break ?Good Luck


Thanks Ojhaa for writing in and for your kind concern. Project management job no luck yet and seems now market will be dead till Jan end after christmas season. I however got a part time job in a Indian restaurant through the reccomendation of a friend and am happy for that because I was finding it very hard to get a part time/casual job as well. The job I got, its tough like physically challenging work cleaning dishes, lifting heavy stuff and helping in kitchen work and standing all the time as I haven't done it before and pay is low at 12 dollars an hour but atleast I get some little money to get by. I only wish I could get more hours there so I can pay the rent the next couple of months. Trying for other jobs as well. Lets see.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Thanks Ojhaa for writing in and for your kind concern. Project management job no luck yet and seems now market will be dead till Jan end after christmas season. I however got a part time job in a Indian restaurant through the reccomendation of a friend and am happy for that because I was finding it very hard to get a part time/casual job as well. The job I got, its tough like physically challenging work cleaning dishes, lifting heavy stuff and helping in kitchen work and standing all the time as I haven't done it before and pay is low at 12 dollars an hour but atleast I get some little money to get by. I only wish I could get more hours there so I can pay the rent the next couple of months. Trying for other jobs as well. Lets see.


Dang! I admire your tenacity dude! I would have just rolled over and went back home. Hang in there...you will get your day in the sun.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All 

I have some queries regarding the ACS assessment. 

I applied for ACS IT Project Manager assessment on 1st Aug and go the result couple of days back. 

I have bachelor and master degree in computer engineering which were assessed as comparable to the AQF qualification. 

I have 5 years of experience (from aug 2008 to till date) when i submit my application for ICT Project Manager. 

However, the letter says only experience after aug 2012 is considered for ICT Project Manager. That means they deducted 4 years in my experience. 

Is it normal?


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Dude...you're the champ... I really admire your determination..hang in there.....best of luck..


cdpothen said:


> Thanks Ojhaa for writing in and for your kind concern. Project management job no luck yet and seems now market will be dead till Jan end after christmas season. I however got a part time job in a Indian restaurant through the reccomendation of a friend and am happy for that because I was finding it very hard to get a part time/casual job as well. The job I got, its tough like physically challenging work cleaning dishes, lifting heavy stuff and helping in kitchen work and standing all the time as I haven't done it before and pay is low at 12 dollars an hour but atleast I get some little money to get by. I only wish I could get more hours there so I can pay the rent the next couple of months. Trying for other jobs as well. Lets see.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Thanks Ojhaa for writing in and for your kind concern. Project management job no luck yet and seems now market will be dead till Jan end after christmas season. I however got a part time job in a Indian restaurant through the reccomendation of a friend and am happy for that because I was finding it very hard to get a part time/casual job as well. The job I got, its tough like physically challenging work cleaning dishes, lifting heavy stuff and helping in kitchen work and standing all the time as I haven't done it before and pay is low at 12 dollars an hour but atleast I get some little money to get by. I only wish I could get more hours there so I can pay the rent the next couple of months. Trying for other jobs as well. Lets see.


Hang in there buddy im sure the new year will bring in better times I will be in Melbourne in feb 14 reading through your pots does give me shivers stay in touch will drop you a PM too good luck


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Agan said:


> Hi All I have some queries regarding the ACS assessment. I applied for ACS IT Project Manager assessment on 1st Aug and go the result couple of days back. I have bachelor and master degree in computer engineering which were assessed as comparable to the AQF qualification. I have 5 years of experience (from aug 2008 to till date) when i submit my application for ICT Project Manager. However, the letter says only experience after aug 2012 is considered for ICT Project Manager. That means they deducted 4 years in my experience. Is it normal?


yea it is normal. Considering the fact that you wouldn't have performed a PM role right from day 1. ACS deducts 4/6 yrs depending on qualification and te code applied for


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

*PR activation*

Hi,

I have WA sponsored PR visa which needs to be activated before Aug '14.
I am however traveling to Melbourne on Business visa for two weeks now.Will my PR be activated automatically as I would have entered Australia?Can/Should I travel on WA sponsored PR visa to Melbourne?
Any advise

Cheers 
Sam


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


----------



## bc_ashu (Sep 6, 2013)

Congratulations!... way to go..


cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

@cdpothen-congratulations and god bless you.


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Hari,
Unless mistaken ICT project manager is no longer on SOL list.


----------



## Hari2001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am also planning to file my skill assessment under ICT Project Manager. I am a certified PMP practitioner. Basic details about myself,
- B.E. (Mechanical)
- M.Tech (Design – Machines)
- total experience 10 years
- IT Experience 8.5 hrs (7 years in TCS and 1.5 years in an Australian company’s captive unit in India)
- PMP and ITIL certified
- Age 33+
Please help me to understand whether there is any chance to get required points (60) and +ve skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance,
Hari2001


----------



## Hari2001 (Jan 13, 2014)

debojyoti said:


> Hi Hari,
> Unless mistaken ICT project manager is no longer on SOL list.


what abouit CSOL? state sponsored?


----------



## sam_gallen (Jun 26, 2013)

*wa sponsonsored pr visa to travel to melbourne*

Hi can someone advice if I can use wa sponsonsored visa to travel to melbourne for business purpose..The condition of 2 years mandatory stay is in order to apply for citizenship only or is it that we can't travel to any other state at all?
I am In melbourne and my business visa is expiring..can I stay back on wa sponsored pr visa for a week more ..please advise


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone else have experience in finding ICT Project Management jobs in Australia? Please provide your thoughts.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

*ICT Project manager is on CSOL*



Hari2001 said:


> what abouit CSOL? state sponsored?


ICT project manager is on CSOL and is sponsored by NSW (now no longer on the list), South Australia (Already hit the special conditions reqd category), Western Australia (need to have a job offer in hand) and Victoria (very very choosy in inviting) - all these statuses were when i checked a month or two back, so you would need to recheck on the SS website


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi

I just got State Nominated grant for 190 ICT Project manager for SA. I am looking for any guidance for job prospects in Adelaide. There are few queries. requesting some guidance on the same.

1. I have been given a date 12-08-2015 as IED. Please let me know if I can come for a week just for tourism and be back to my country ?
2. I have got grant for complete family. My spouse and 2 kids . After I visit once , can my spouse look for a job in Adelaide before me?
3. Since it is state nominated and Visa condition is NIL should I only look in SA or can look in NSW like state where IT prospects are better.
4. Since I am the primary applicant, say i look in the state I have chosen in EOI which SA, however my spouse can look in other state as my spouse Visa conditions are NIL too.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi 
Are u a generalist PM or specialist in some area?


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> Are u a generalist PM or specialist in some area?


Hi

I am into IT Project management . products and domain that I have worked are in application space, Identity & security product , IT infrastructure resource / inventory products and currently in to cloud and storage product delivary


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I am into IT Project management . products and domain that I have worked are in application space, Identity & security product , IT infrastructure resource / inventory products and currently in to cloud and storage product delivary


PM is the hardest job to crack in Aus for an immigrant as jobs are very limited in this field and locals are preferred for this role. I know many PM's who have excellent profiles with 12-14 years of experience and are seaching for job since last Febuary in Melbourne. 

Focus on your technical skills and domain instead of PM role.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl (Dec 23, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> PM is the hardest job to crack in Aus for an immigrant as jobs are very limited in this field and locals are preferred for this role. I know many PM's who have excellent profiles with 12-14 years of experience and are seaching for job since last Febuary in Melbourne.
> 
> Focus on your technical skills and domain instead of PM role.


Requesting your details please . Where are you working and are you is OZ!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Requesting your details please . Where are you working and are you is OZ!


yes i m in Melbourne since 2012.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

*This thread has me concerned!*

Folks,
Thanks for the detailed discussion... I am quite concerned about the situation for ICT PM given all your experiences..
I have 14 + years of exp with specialisation in IT Infrastructure management.. I wanted to know from the group if there is demand for this in particular, since I read somewhere here that more than generic PM, there is more demand for specific/ niche skills or specializations.. Any thoughts?


----------



## iamnaga (May 19, 2015)

Sad to hear that.

Did you land into any job now. i am also in the same boat.


----------



## iamnaga (May 19, 2015)

Folks,
Me too an experienced IT Professional with 15 years of overall experience and doing Project management from past 5 years.

I have been going through various posts in this forum and a point to be noted is it's hard to find a PM role. If this is the case what are the other roles in IT we can look into and concentrate.

Anyone successful in that. Please let me know.

I am a generic Project Manager and a PMP Certified professional with ITIL certification.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Does being a SAP PM helps?*



iamnaga said:


> Folks,
> Me too an experienced IT Professional with 15 years of overall experience and doing Project management from past 5 years.
> 
> I have been going through various posts in this forum and a point to be noted is it's hard to find a PM role. If this is the case what are the other roles in IT we can look into and concentrate.
> ...


does being a specialist PM for ex SAP Project manager helps to find jobs?


----------



## Aashu (Oct 13, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> yes i m in Melbourne since 2012.


Hey Danav, 

You rightly mentioned how tough it is to find a PM job in Melbourne, VIC. I am here since June 2015 and haven't received a single interview call yet. I have about 10 years of work experience as a PM in the IT industry. Am also PMI PMP and Six Sigma certified. 

Can you share some recommendations/pointers?

Regards,
Vish


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Aashu,

Are you applying only in VIC or are you trying for NSW openings as well ?

I am not in Aus currently but I can see multiple opening (via seek) for Sydney.

I am also into project management and in my initial stage of PR planning. But I am little scared by reading various posts here.



Aashu said:


> Hey Danav,
> 
> You rightly mentioned how tough it is to find a PM job in Melbourne, VIC. I am here since June 2015 and haven't received a single interview call yet. I have about 10 years of work experience as a PM in the IT industry. Am also PMI PMP and Six Sigma certified.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aashu (Oct 13, 2015)

Aus4me said:


> Hi Aashu,
> 
> Are you applying only in VIC or are you trying for NSW openings as well ?
> 
> ...


I am currently applying only to VIC since I have a state-sponsored visa from VIC. There are a lot of openings, no doubt, but surprisingly nothing seems to click. Anyway, please don't be scared. Just stay optimistic and positive, things will happen for sure. Probably just takes time !


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

It will work out soon. All the best.



Aashu said:


> I am currently applying only to VIC since I have a state-sponsored visa from VIC. There are a lot of openings, no doubt, but surprisingly nothing seems to click. Anyway, please don't be scared. Just stay optimistic and positive, things will happen for sure. Probably just takes time !


----------



## Mukeshnambiar (Oct 25, 2015)

cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


Hi cdpothen, 

I was reading through all your troubles and how you landed a system analyst job after almost 6 months. I am at a similar juncture and planning to migrate to Australia. Just wanted to know if you were able to get into a ICT project manager role now. 

I am a PMP certified project manager with 10 years of experience, just wanted to know my chances out there. 

Your reply would help me take an informed decision. Thanks. 

Regards,


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Aashu said:


> I am currently applying only to VIC since I have a state-sponsored visa from VIC. There are a lot of openings, no doubt, but surprisingly nothing seems to click. Anyway, please don't be scared. Just stay optimistic and positive, things will happen for sure. Probably just takes time !


All,

Typically, in developed nations manager jobs always will be less due to heavy competition from locals as many management layer goes with referal. However, if you are a manager, means some domain should have attached to your experience, please use that experience to get into the job then later find out. Things always difficult as it doesn't look, but onus is on us to make smoother.


----------



## Aashu (Oct 13, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Typically, in developed nations manager jobs always will be less due to heavy competition from locals as many management layer goes with referal. However, if you are a manager, means some domain should have attached to your experience, please use that experience to get into the job then later find out. Things always difficult as it doesn't look, but onus is on us to make smoother.


Very well pointed out! Thanks for sharing your opinion  Can you share some good IT recruitment agencies in Melbourne, if possible?


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Mukesh,

Wasn't following this post much and this maybe too late a response. I'll anyway post my experience related to IT PM as it may help others.

I wasn't planning to move into project management as I was happy to have landed the system analyst role and was building up my development skills and other skills relevant to that role. Unfortunately that position along with a number of others were targeted for outsourcing to an Indian IT company about six months after i joined and I was told indirectly that i would be affected within the next three or four months. I started applying for System Analyst roles (which were quite few and far in between)and later expanded to PM/BA roles and finally secured a fixed term contract as a PM with a university here just before i would have been let go. I had applied directly to the job listing on the university careers website and not through a recruiter. I'm still on a renewed contract but then at the end of it, I may have to start looking again. There are openings on contract basis and permanent basis. I recently touched base with some of the recruiters and they mentioned that there are a number of ICT PM openings but there are still plenty of ICT project managers looking as they get 200-300 plus applications for a single role on SEEK which is a tough job for them to read through and process and shortlist. 

From my experience PMP doesn't have much value here as many people don't even know about it. Some people here think PMBOK is the name of the certification  PRINCE2 is more widely known by companies and recruiters here and in addition to getting the certifications, if you are able to work in a PRINCE2 environment where ever you are, that is a plus for jobs asking for PRINCE2(Most government sector depts use PRINCE2 here).

Please also be aware that a PM job here in Australia is a bit different from a typical IT PM job in India. I feel i have become more of a glorified Administrator rather than a IT PM helping and mentoring a team developing or implementing a cutting edge product, system or solution. My day to day tasks are more of meetings, arranging meetings, preparing and sending status reports, reporting on budget, resources and making presentations. In Indian IT companies, a PM does all this and much more like interacting closely with BAs or Developers and knows the pulse of the project. Here many of those tasks are done by Team leaders and or System/Programmer Analysts and the Project manager is really a project coordinator with no decision making responsibilities. The PM often reports to a governance body and this body takes any and all major decisions. Some people can be happy with such a role but I am not very happy with this considering what i used to do in the past. It might be just the case of my current employer but i get the same feeling from some PMs here in Australia. The pay for PMs is good in Australia hovering around the 90K -110K range and more in some cases for permanent/fixed term contracts. Pure contractor or Contractor PMs on a daily rate get sometimes double of that. 

It depends on what you dig. Money/Job Responsibilities/Work type/Designation. These factors are different for each and every person.

One consolation is it is always possible to change your field here and that is one thing i liked about Australia. You can study at any age in a completely different field and get a job in that field.

Anyway please don't base your decisions on my bad experience. I just put out my bad experience because when i came, nobody had written about any bad experience on the forum and it gave me a false sense of optimism. I just want you to know that there could be a tough situation for some of us. You could have a completely different experience and hopefully you will share a good experience of getting a PM job quickly in expatforum.

All the best for your move.

Cheers,
Cdpothen



Mukeshnambiar said:


> Hi cdpothen,
> 
> I was reading through all your troubles and how you landed a system analyst job after almost 6 months. I am at a similar juncture and planning to migrate to Australia. Just wanted to know if you were able to get into a ICT project manager role now.
> 
> ...


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

I may have commented earlier on this thread but thought of pitching in. I am a fellow PM with all sorts of certifications. I have been an onshore PM thru Indian MNC for the last 3-4 years in Australia. And I have been applying outside for a long time now, here are my observations
- PM's here are less involved in the kind of activities that usually we in India are involved in. Also most of the PM's here are really experienced guys with over 15-20 years of pureplay PM experience hence competing against those profiles becomes impossible.
- There are a few junior, mid level PM openings that pop up sometimes which are ideally suited for us.
- Most of the folks who got a PM role here have got it either by strong connections developed with key stakeholders, niche domain skills or pure luck and tenacity.
- I personally know more than 5 PM's looking for jobs over an year and then branching out into BA or other roles.
- If you are not in Mel or Syd it is next to impossible because of the less openings and stronger preference for local or European folks in a management role.
- Most recruiters ignore resumes from outside their city.

One thing that i forgot to add, there is a lot of rotation that happens within the same talentpool over the years due to contract roles, hence it is very easy for companies to find managers who are already familiar with their tools, processes and tend to take them on board easily. Examples being Telstra, Rio Tinto, Suncorp who usually specifically look for Managers who already are experienced with their internal tools.

Having said all of the above, there are occasions when I do get calls for contract roles once in a while which I tend to ignore as I still have a well paying full time role hence in no hurry to jump to a contract.


----------



## vikky1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I am an experienced IT professional with around 16 years of experience and 7+ years in the role of project manager / scrum master in India. I have PMP and CSM credentials

How is the current demand for Project Managers in Australia especially in Melbourne and Sydney. How difficult is getting job there after coming there? How much usually PMs are paid there?

I wanted apply for PR. Your advise will help me greatly


----------



## dinesh_gd2003 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Hopeless situation for PM's*

I am a highly experienced project manager from Sri Lanka, I migrated to Melbourne Australia during October last year. Since then I have been applying for PM jobs non-stop, and I am shocked and disappointed that I have not been even called for an interview as yet. I just keep getting rejection emails. I have been trying every possible avenue including seek, recruitment agencies, and even individually approaching companies to no avail. It's been nearly 5 months, and i had no option but to do a job in retail just to survive (Which i hate)

I invested all my money and time, and sacrificed a very stable career back home thinking my education and experience will have a value here. I don't understand how the government can assess my skills, and qualify me saying that my skills have a demand here, only for me to come here and be in a situation like this. Really not sure what sort of scam this is. I have come across a lot of highly qualified professionals having no option after coming here, and just end up doing odd jobs. Considering everything, I have decided to head back home as i think the situation here is just pathetic..


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

josh.machine said:


> I may have commented earlier on this thread but thought of pitching in. I am a fellow PM with all sorts of certifications. I have been an onshore PM thru Indian MNC for the last 3-4 years in Australia. And I have been applying outside for a long time now, here are my observations
> - PM's here are less involved in the kind of activities that usually we in India are involved in. Also most of the PM's here are really experienced guys with over 15-20 years of pureplay PM experience hence competing against those profiles becomes impossible.
> - There are a few junior, mid level PM openings that pop up sometimes which are ideally suited for us.
> - Most of the folks who got a PM role here have got it either by strong connections developed with key stakeholders, niche domain skills or pure luck and tenacity.
> ...



Hi there!

I've been searching through this forum for some insights on current job situation for ICT PM. Glad I stumbled across this! 

I would be EXTREMELY grateful if you could let me know the latest in 2018. I'm currently in two minds whether I should take the plunge and apply for ACS to kickstart the PR process. But I'm skeptical on the job opportunities front. 

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I have over 10 years PM work exp in AV/IT projects in Dubai and come from BE (ECE) background.


----------



## Pramod31182 (Jul 9, 2018)

*In the same boat*



kc_muzik said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been searching through this forum for some insights on current job situation for ICT PM. Glad I stumbled across this!
> 
> ...


I'm also in the similar situation, have 13+ years of work experience as PM in Transition, Transformation, IT Infrastructure and Application Services, how's the market for PMs in 2018?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*Ict pm*



cdpothen said:


> Hey Mukesh,
> 
> Wasn't following this post much and this maybe too late a response. I'll anyway post my experience related to IT PM as it may help others.
> 
> ...



Hi Cdpothen,

Was going through your posts and was scary and inspiring! Are you still around on the forum? Would like to know about your journey post-2016 to present. 

Regards


----------

